
Violent Shell (CLI in a website) - Temjin
http://violent.sh/
======
tlack
Is anyone maintaining an index of websites with CLIs? The topic deserves
further study. Many of us have observed that doing some kinds of work via
command line can be better than via a GUI. Perhaps this holds for some web-
based tools/apps as well.

------
Temjin
Note: I did not make this, I am posting this because I think it looks cool.
Also, I was trying to figure out what libraries they used to make it but was
not able to figure it out :X

~~~
informatimago
Probably not shellinabox, but this is one tool you may be interested in, if
you want to provide shell interface to CLI programs on the web.
[https://github.com/shellinabox/shellinabox](https://github.com/shellinabox/shellinabox)

